# Name this archer



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

A blast from the past...


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Well, I can tell you who it isn't...

But I do have a question about that riser. It appears in Kisik Lee's book _Total Archery: Inside the Archer _several times. Is it some kind of training riser the US used? It also looks like it has built-in dampers, which was not very common.


----------



## Lorne (Jun 5, 2016)

Excellent follow through, so its not me.


----------



## drstack (Feb 9, 2011)

Is that Vic with his Matthews Conquest?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hikari said:


> Well, I can tell you who it isn't...
> 
> But I do have a question about that riser. It appears in Kisik Lee's book _Total Archery: Inside the Archer _several times. Is it some kind of training riser the US used? It also looks like it has built-in dampers, which was not very common.


Good call on the riser. You're getting warmer...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

drstack said:


> Is that Vic with his Matthews Conquest?


Nope.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Brady 100 lbs ago. 

On second thought...didn't you used to shoot the Mathews prototype? Hmmm.

Edited for more detective work...very long arrows = 32" DL?...oh, wait...we also have an LEO emblem on the hat...followed no doubt some time later with an Olympic emblem. Yep, none other than our one and only.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Seattlepop said:


> On second thought...didn't you used to shoot the Mathews prototype? Hmmm.
> 
> Edited for more detective work...very long arrows = 32" DL?...oh, wait...we also have an LEO emblem on the hat...followed no doubt some time later with an Olympic emblem. Yep, none other than our one and only.


I was 36 years old when this photo was taken. But it's not of me.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Would this person have been on the 2008 Olympic team for the US? And the photo was taken in 2006?


----------



## Clay2020 (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks like Harry Azcrac from Passion Outdoors.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Well, if this person was on the 2008 Olympic Men's team for the USA and it was not Brady or Vic, then it was the other guy. That was an interesting Olympics as it was Brady's first and Vis's second. The other member of the team had been been to four Olympics prior to this one. But the guy in the photo does not look old enough to be Butch Johnson, so I am not sure. But they say archery keeps you young...


----------



## jmcmurchie1 (Aug 9, 2017)

limbwalker said:


> Good call on the riser. You're getting warmer...
> Richard white?


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 10, 2016)

Rodney, not Richard.


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

Jake?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hikari said:


> Well, if this person was on the 2008 Olympic Men's team for the USA and it was not Brady or Vic, then it was the other guy. That was an interesting Olympics as it was Brady's first and Vis's second. The other member of the team had been been to four Olympics prior to this one. But the guy in the photo does not look old enough to be Butch Johnson, so I am not sure. But they say archery keeps you young...


Vic's 3rd actually.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Strika said:


> Jake?


close!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nope, not Richard White. Or Rod White either.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

I think we are going to need a few more clues. I mean 2006 was such a long time ago, is this guy still even alive!  Although, it is kind of cool people were shooting bows way back then. 

Joking aside. I am relatively new to archery and it has been fun learning about the history.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Jack? Forget his last name.😉


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

BTJunkie said:


> Jack? Forget his last name.😉


Nope


----------



## AzureSkydiver (Sep 13, 2021)

Tyler?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

AzureSkydiver said:


> Tyler?


Nope


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Rod White


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

The follow through position. 
Vic Wunderle.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

His body posture looks like Mel. But surely not.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Jacob?


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

Perry...he must be a Perry.....lol


----------



## mcullumber (Jul 31, 2006)

Douglas Denton


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ksarcher said:


> Rod White


negative


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ryan b. said:


> The follow through position.
> Vic Wunderle.


Nope!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

mcullumber said:


> Douglas Denton


c'mon Mike...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

tassie_devil said:


> Jacob?


Nope!


----------



## Osiris155 (Jun 27, 2016)

Guy Guerig


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Osiris155 said:


> Guy Guerig


LOL no.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Santa Claus?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Stonebraker. Lol.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rsarns said:


> Stonebraker. Lol.


They hadn't invented film when he was that age.


----------



## 15strand (Aug 22, 2015)

Magera


----------



## olympics84 (Nov 5, 2004)

He beat me with that bow his first USOpen in Colorado Springs...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

15strand said:


> Magera


Nope


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

olympics84 said:


> He beat me with that bow his first USOpen in Colorado Springs...


Him and that bow were a pretty good match. By that generation, Mathews had a pretty unique limb alignment system, with switchable modules. Only one they made like that. He showed them to me at that US Open in Co Springs. Most folks don't know those limbs were made for Mathews by Jim Belcher, who eventually bought the Sky brand and rights to the TR-7 from them.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jay barrs


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

arrowchucker222 said:


> Jay barrs


ha, ha. Nope.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Richard Johnson


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FerrumVeritas said:


> Richard Johnson


LOL


----------



## 15strand (Aug 22, 2015)

Mehoff


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

limbwalker said:


> LOL


I figured if I didn’t have a real guess, I might as well make you laugh. Do you think anyone outside of a bank has called Butch Richard in the last thirty years?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FerrumVeritas said:


> I figured if I didn’t have a real guess, I might as well make you laugh. Do you think anyone outside of a bank has called Butch Richard in the last thirty years?


Maybe a poorly informed FITA official. LOL


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay, I've strung (most of) you along long enough.

That image was taken by Gary Holstein at the 2nd Junior Dream Team camp at the OTC in Chula. 

The archer is none other than a 19 year old Brady Ellison. He had just arrived as an RA. Just out of the frame to the right were all of us 1st generation JDT coaches and archers.

As Glenn said, Brady used that 4th (or 5th) gen. Mathews prototype TR-7 riser to whip a lot of folks in those days. It was a very unique riser and the limbs were bamboo core Mathews TR-7 limbs made by Jim Belcher who later purchased the Sky name from Mathews (and Earl Hoyt Jr.'s limb forms). 

I found a bunch of Gary's images while packing for a move and they took me right back to those first two JDT camps when everything was so new and none of us really knew if the program was going to last beyond a few camps. In some ways it seems like yesterday and in other ways it was a long, long time ago. 

Here's a photo of me and Chelsea (Barker) Loafman working the 1st class of JDT archers out on the track before sunrise. We would warm them up straight out of bed and they had the choice of running the OTC hills with me or working out with Chelsea at the track. The ones who chose Chelsea thinking they were getting out of running usually realized quickly that it would have been much easier on them if they had just run with me. LOL


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Here's another one with a very young Brady in it. Coach Lee was demonstrating to everyone a method none of us were familiar with, hence the confused looks. Brady is in the background probably thinking "yea, it was weird at first for me too..."


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Here's the whole class at the old rugby fields which is the present location of the archery facility at Chula. We cross trained with the rugby team - they taught the JDT kids rugby and the JDT kids taught them archery. However I'm not sure how much "learning" occurred with most of the young ladies when they got a glimpse of the rugby players. LOL


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Interesting-- and wow time does past and how we change.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

It's hard for me to wrap my head around all those JDT kids being in their 30's now.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

Thats SAM Mcgee I havent seen him in years


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> It's hard for me to wrap my head around all those JDT kids being in their 30's now.


This was really cool, thank you for sharing


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 10, 2016)

Ed Eliason ?


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

During my one and only brush with archery greatness - the one semester Frank let me shoot with the TAMU team - seemed like several of the shooters looked exactly like that picture, except for the bow (we all shot Gold Medalists or Yamahas back then). I was even looking for signs in the background that the picture had been taken out on the A&M front lawns..... 

I still go over there on my scooter from time to time hoping to see team members out shooting (I think I found the practice field over by a big area of tennis courts, across from Kyle field)....

All these years later and Brady Ellision is still one of the, if not the, the, GOATs....

lee.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

His longevity at the top has been most impressive. Butch was elite from his 20's (with the compound) until nearly his 60's. Ed Eliason was taking Olympic shadow team spots from RA's into his 60's. Vic was elite from his teens into his 40's. McKinney was elite for decades as well. Brady has now had an 18 year run, beginning with his compound jr. world championship, so he would need to remain at this level for another 10+ years to catch up to Butch or Ed or even Vic. No reason he can't though. That's up to him. I will say his travel and promotional schedule with all the world cup events is far greater than any of those previously mentioned, and that takes a toll. I'm just glad I got to see it from the beginning. He's been a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Interestingly enough, there are a number of archers appearing early in this video that are still competing with Brady.

Naturally, the most important question is what happened to the pink riser?...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Okay, I've strung (most of) you along long enough.
> 
> That image was taken by Gary Holstein at the 2nd Junior Dream Team camp at the OTC in Chula.
> 
> ...


Doug Pace might argue the bit as to who was easier!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> His longevity at the top has been most impressive. Butch was elite from his 20's (with the compound) until nearly his 60's. Ed Eliason was taking Olympic shadow team spots from RA's into his 60's. Vic was elite from his teens into his 40's. McKinney was elite for decades as well. Brady has now had an 18 year run, beginning with his compound jr. world championship, so he would need to remain at this level for another 10+ years to catch up to Butch or Ed or even Vic. No reason he can't though. That's up to him. I will say his travel and promotional schedule with all the world cup events is far greater than any of those previously mentioned, and that takes a toll. I'm just glad I got to see it from the beginning. He's been a lot of fun to watch.


true enough, Darrell made the world team as at 16 and finished 23, the year before, at 15 he made the finals for the Olympic trials and beat a bunch of more established archers but missed making the two person team (Williams and Ed Eliason: I have a target signed by all the finalists from that trial and it has "Darrell Pace, 15" on it). more than 20 years later he made the US Field team to the world championships. Unlike most of our world competitive archers, much of his career he had employment other than just training and competing in archery. as to Butch, I recall being told that Butch may well have been close to the 76 team but the rules about amateurs was an obstacle then. Brady's first big win in recurve as at the JOAD outdoor nationals that Darrell, Steve Cornell, Liz and I ran at Lebanon Ohio in 2006. IIRC, at the JOAD nationals in 2005 at Orlando, he was shooting compound


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Jim C said:


> …missed making the two person team (Williams and Ed Eliason…


Minor correction - 1972 had 3 men and 3 women per country. Dennis McComak was the 3rd American man. Pace was 5th at the Trials, after those 3 and Lieberman.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Stash said:


> Minor correction - 1972 had 3 men and 3 women per country. Dennis McComak was the 3rd American man. Pace was 5th at the Trials, after those 3 and Lieberman.


I defer to your memory, I only recall two women-one was from Cincinnati, and Doreen Wilbur. Who was the third? It was 76 and 80 where we only had two slots-in 84 back to 3


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim C said:


> true enough, Darrell made the world team as at 16 and finished 23, the year before, at 15 he made the finals for the Olympic trials and beat a bunch of more established archers but missed making the two person team (Williams and Ed Eliason: I have a target signed by all the finalists from that trial and it has "Darrell Pace, 15" on it). more than 20 years later he made the US Field team to the world championships. Unlike most of our world competitive archers, much of his career he had employment other than just training and competing in archery. as to Butch, I recall being told that Butch may well have been close to the 76 team but the rules about amateurs was an obstacle then. Brady's first big win in recurve as at the JOAD outdoor nationals that Darrell, Steve Cornell, Liz and I ran at Lebanon Ohio in 2006. IIRC, at the JOAD nationals in 2005 at Orlando, he was shooting compound


I remember those 2006 JOAD Nationals like it was yesterday. Brady was competing against one of my students in the junior recurve division and it was clear he already had another gear over and above the rest of the field. IIRC he shot over 1300 that year, as a teen - back when the juniors were only up to 18 years old. That was also the year Hunter made her grand entry, nearly shooting clean in the female bowman compound division. Good memories there.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Doreen Wilbur, Nancy Myers and Maureen Bechdolt.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Stash said:


> Doreen Wilbur, Nancy Myers and Maureen Bechdolt.


MB was from a suburban area of Cincinnati called Loveland. It also is where Doug Brothers attended HS. The Late Larrell Dick had a field course and indoor range near that area known as the Primitive Weapons arena. He coached me around 1982. He ultimately ended up running the archery division of RELO sporting goods in Fairfield Ohio,


----------



## Grandview (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks like a Sky TR-7, maybe the prototype


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Grandview said:


> Looks like a Sky TR-7, maybe the prototype


One of seven TR-7 prototypes, actually.


----------

